
Show HN: Chirpss – Hear when someone visits your website - pixelfeeder
http://chirpss.com/?rst
======
anonfunction
This would be cool if it could filter for certain events like people
subscribing, etc... there used to be something like this that played a "cha-
ching" sound but I forgot what it was called.

